# realtek hd, but no sound through speakers



## Shifted (Oct 6, 2007)

i am having a problem, i have this mother board here:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-SATA2&s=775


i downloaded the audio drivers from the download section specifically for my motherboard, and installed them correctly, but the only thing that seems to work with audio it my headset (non-USB).

i plug the speaker cord into the hole labeled "front" on the back of my case. and turn up the speakers, but no sound.

maybe it is a configuration thing, but i don't know how to do it.

any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you using a xp or a vista? did you plug the speaker cord to the green port at the back? is it working then. let us know after you tried that :smile:


----------



## Shifted (Oct 6, 2007)

i am using XP, and i did plug it into the green port. but still no luck.


----------



## supic (Mar 14, 2008)

i have i similar problem!!!i want to listen to music,and watch films,and i don't hear anything!!!!!can somebody help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again shifted! 

Did you able to hear sound before? Try open up the Device Manager, is there any exclamation mark on any devices there? 

And also, did you try to change other speakers? Try to check the sound on the speakers itself, whether it is too low, or maybe master volume turned off? 


Hi supic! :wave:

Are you using a windows xp? Can you try to create a new thread, as this thread is specially dedicated to shifted. You can follow the instructions on this page, but it will be far better if you create your own thread. Private message the link to me after you create your own thread :grin:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Look here: http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...0&prev=/images?q=realtek+hd+sound&gbv=2&hl=en


----------

